# The most disturbing item...



## USN Peter (Apr 19, 2020)

To me, it's *Noh Mask*...


Spoiler: Can be disturbing to look at










What is yours?


----------



## trickyfox (Apr 19, 2020)

Disturbing, yet amazing:

*Meme shirt*



​


----------



## Candybalism (Apr 19, 2020)

The dolly is pretty terrifying as well


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 19, 2020)

The Noh Mask looks like you scratched their itch at the perfect time.... to put it, uh, less lewdly.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 19, 2020)

trickyfox said:


> Disturbing, yet amazing:
> 
> *Meme shirt*
> 
> ...


I'm STILL waiting for my Able Sister shop to have this!!


----------



## xara (Apr 19, 2020)

the noh mask has creepy vibes and i hate it lmao


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 19, 2020)

'Raccoon Figurine'

I used to have it outside Nooks, but got tired of running into it in the middle of the night. Lol.


----------



## Mick (Apr 19, 2020)

I now want all of these items...


----------



## Katy88 (Apr 19, 2020)

The noh mask is really disturbing, but I had to buy it!

It's not a disturbing item on its own, but I'm quite uncomfortable with Flurry having a hamster cage in her house :S


----------



## cheezu (Apr 19, 2020)

I have the Noh Mask hanging up in one of my rooms.
I'm badly waiting on the dolly to show up in my store.
I was lucky to get the Meme shirt early on in-game through a balloon (didn't actually see it at Able's yet).

I guess the skeleton could be considered creepy. I keep it on the beach close to my campsite. lol.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 19, 2020)

Katy88 said:


> The noh mask is really disturbing, but I had to buy it!
> 
> It's not a disturbing item on its own, but I'm quite uncomfortable with Flurry having a hamster cage in her house :S


She’s babysitting


----------



## Uffe (Apr 19, 2020)

For a second I thought that sheep was an item. That's really interesting.


----------



## thisisausername (Apr 19, 2020)

trickyfox said:


> Disturbing, yet amazing:
> 
> *Meme shirt*
> 
> ...


wow, can't believe that's a real shirt! now I want it lol


----------



## Raz (Apr 19, 2020)

i remember visiting a dream town in NL that was full of dolls and creepy masks. 

that was like walking into someones disturbed mind lol


----------



## angiepie (Apr 19, 2020)

The western style stone creeps me the hell out lol when I got it I was like


----------



## kindakooky (Apr 19, 2020)

trickyfox said:


> Disturbing, yet amazing:
> 
> *Meme shirt*
> 
> ...



Wow, I actually really want that now!


----------



## SheepMareep (Apr 19, 2020)

No one mentioned the Mushroom wand I'm surprised lmaooo


----------



## ThomasNLD (Apr 19, 2020)

I find the kettle bathtub kinda disturbing, gives me a bit of a cannibal vibe.


----------



## Uffe (Apr 19, 2020)

angiepie said:


> The western style stone creeps me the hell out lol when I got it I was like
> 
> View attachment 244859


I've been wanting this. Is this a DIY, or do you just find it at Nook's Cranny?


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 19, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> The Noh Mask looks like you scratched their itch at the perfect time.... to put it, uh, less lewdly.



Oh wow.
I won’t be able to unsee that now


----------



## Romaki (Apr 19, 2020)

I have to agree on the hamster cage being uncomfortable, it's so weird to have a pet like that in a game like Animal Crossing.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 19, 2020)

trickyfox said:


> Disturbing, yet amazing:
> 
> *Meme shirt*
> 
> ...



I can't believe this is real. _Feels like I'm walking into 2014's Hot Topic._


----------



## Neechan (Apr 19, 2020)

Uffe said:


> I've been wanting this. Is this a DIY, or do you just find it at Nook's Cranny?



it’s a random diy drop from balloons


----------



## Chloebug44 (Apr 19, 2020)

cheezu said:


> I have the Noh Mask hanging up in one of my rooms.
> I'm badly waiting on the dolly to show up in my store.
> I was lucky to get the Meme shirt early on in-game through a balloon (didn't actually see it at Able's yet).
> 
> I guess the skeleton could be considered creepy. I keep it on the beach close to my campsite. lol.


I have an extra black dolly


----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 19, 2020)

Wait, is the mask being worn behind the sheep's head? Amazing.

I love all the obscure and strange items. 

If I had to truly pick out a somewhat creepy item, definitely the pacifier. Why? Why...? It's not cute on anyone past the baby age. Instead, that's on the verge of a whole 'nother world that no one needs to know. Not today, internet rabbit hole.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 19, 2020)

Uffe said:


> I've been wanting this. Is this a DIY, or do you just find it at Nook's Cranny?



It's a DIY.

I made a bunch and mixed them with some other stone elements to create a graveyard in the north of my village.

There are also 5 or 6 variants of it. All of which are pretty cool depending on the look you're going for.


----------



## primandimproper (Apr 19, 2020)

The dolly turned up in Nook's Cranny on opening day on my island.


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 19, 2020)

Noh Mask is definitely up there. Did anyone else think of the last case in _Ace Attorney: Dual Destinies_ when they saw it? So creepy. 

But I think the creepiest things I have gotten so far are like, the Mounted Mantis head thing and a few other mounted heads of bugs. Just. _UGH_.


----------



## Fluuffy (Apr 19, 2020)

I’m never gonna use it but I bought the noh mask when it appeared at ables. I thought maybe just in case. There’s also another mask that is almost as creepy that I received from Guilliver which is the elder mask. I didn’t really found it creepy since it reminded me of the river spirit from spirited away.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 19, 2020)

Amissapanda said:


> But I think the creepiest things I have gotten so far are like, the Mounted Mantis head thing and a few other mounted heads of bugs. Just. _UGH_.




Oh...I forgot all about that. I think the Mantis head was one of the first items I ended up getting just a few short days into playing, and I was like "why is this a thing?" Hahaha. It's definitely something straight out of the Fallout series. In fact, I'm pretty sure I had one of those in my Fallout 4 house. Lol.


----------



## Cheallaigh (Apr 19, 2020)

ThomasNLD said:


> I find the kettle bathtub kinda disturbing, gives me a bit of a cannibal vibe.


 we are the only humans, maybe we're keeping all the animals around for dinner?


primandimproper said:


> The dolly turned up in Nook's Cranny on opening day on my island.


 and you didn't reset?


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 20, 2020)

The Mouth of Truth is one of creepier things I've seen in Animal Crossing.I don't know if it's in New Horizons but every time I get something from Gulliver I hope it's not this.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Apr 20, 2020)

Cheallaigh said:


> we are the only humans, maybe we're keeping all the animals around for dinner?



Thats comforting from a human perspective, yet still very creepy. Haha!


----------



## primandimproper (Apr 20, 2020)

Cheallaigh said:


> and you didn't reset?



No, I bought it and locked in a cage in my basement like the Warrens did with Annabelle xD


----------



## Cory (Apr 20, 2020)

trickyfox said:


> Disturbing, yet amazing:
> 
> *Meme shirt*
> 
> ...


hold on is this real


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 20, 2020)

All the items mentioned in this thread are the perfect equipment for a horror themed island (yes, even the meme shirt if you use it in the right way).


----------



## Sander (Apr 20, 2020)

Canberra's picture or poster honestly. I'm almost certain I will not get that 5-star rating while that monstrosity resides on my island.
When I obtain that thing's picture or poster I will put it up in my basement along w/ some obvious picks listed here, to make some sort of wicked shrine.


----------



## Vadim (Apr 20, 2020)

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 245005
> The Mouth of Truth is one of creepier things I've seen in Animal Crossing.I don't know if it's in New Horizons but every time I get something from Gulliver I hope it's not this.


I LOLed hard when i saw that face hahaha


----------



## Figment (Apr 20, 2020)

I put a dolly on a stool next to a table outside to have a stand in for a tea party and forgot about it.  It gave me the creeps when I walked by it from a further angle. The foggy atmospheric perspective  made it look 100x creepier than it already is.


----------



## capnport (Apr 20, 2020)

ThomasNLD said:


> I find the kettle bathtub kinda disturbing, gives me a bit of a cannibal vibe.


Kettle bathtub? What does it look like?


----------



## trickyfox (Apr 20, 2020)

Cory said:


> hold on is this real


it is! and it comes in many colors...hahaha


----------



## Uffe (Apr 20, 2020)

LuchaSloth said:


> It's a DIY.
> 
> I made a bunch and mixed them with some other stone elements to create a graveyard in the north of my village.
> 
> There are also 5 or 6 variants of it. All of which are pretty cool depending on the look you're going for.


Thanks. I'm hoping I'll be able to make one soon.


----------



## RedPanda (Apr 20, 2020)

Raz said:


> i remember visiting a dream town in NL that was full of dolls and creepy masks.
> 
> that was like walking into someones disturbed mind lol


Oh if it's the town I'm thinking of that town was legendary. There were even articles written about it. Aika Village. That person was incredible in the way they made a narrative experience for the visitor.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Apr 20, 2020)

I got the wasp head model that you hang on your wall from a balloon. Honestly, who wants to look at that???


----------



## Neorago (Apr 20, 2020)

honestly? the tea cup ride when it’s still on and it’s nighttime. maybe I’ve watched too many horror movies but something about that tune in an empty amusement park (none of my villagers ever go to that area) is ominous as heck!


----------



## crystalmilktea (Apr 20, 2020)

noh mask and grasshopper head model ;w;


----------



## Marte (Apr 20, 2020)

When I tell you I _screamed_ when I touched the bamboo doll…


----------



## RedPanda (Apr 20, 2020)

Imaginetheday said:


> I got the wasp head model that you hang on your wall from a balloon. Honestly, who wants to look at that???



Seriously. I could see those creepy bug head models working for some kind of horror-themed design, or MAYBE a science/naturalist design but it would be something I'd not want in my own town, haha.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Apr 20, 2020)

capnport said:


> Kettle bathtub? What does it look like?



Like a classic witches bowl, where she brews her evil brewerys, or like a traditional cartoon style bowl where they threw people in, so they got cooked to be eaten….. It really is quite freaky. I can`t put that thing on my island, Chrissy and Francine would never dare to venture outside anymore.


----------



## Cheallaigh (Apr 26, 2020)

so it's sorta an object... i decided to give zucker a new friend, figuring i'd keep it in the family... since he does have 8 tentacles and two arms despite being called and octopus. so i gave him a squid, and he's like "oh this looks so yummy!"

i started having soylent green flashbacks and hearing "IT'S PEOPLE!...


----------



## Dim (Apr 26, 2020)

The toilet my neighbor gave me as a gift


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 26, 2020)

The Noh mask and Western style stone creep me out the most. 
The Noh mask because of its appearance, and the Western style stone because when I first got it one of my villagers told me it was his favourite thing to make at his last island.....


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 26, 2020)

Candybalism said:


> The dolly is pretty terrifying as well


This is I think the first item a villager ever gifted me.
... and it was Axel. 
Ya'know. 
The elephant with the eerie, plastered grin on his face that could haunt your nightmares more than Pietro.


----------



## Clock (Apr 26, 2020)

capnport said:


> Kettle bathtub? What does it look like?



It looks like this
Sorry the image is big, but I searched it right now.


Spoiler


----------



## John Wick (Apr 26, 2020)

D


USNPete said:


> To me, it's *Noh Mask*...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Can be disturbing to look at
> ...




Edward Mordrake!


----------



## Sloom (Apr 26, 2020)

thanks for all the suggestions guys. making a surreal and unsettling town so this is perfect. 
i love gifting my villagers noh masks, but they clearly don't like receiving them because they immediately take them off (shocking, i know)

they work really well on coco lol


----------

